# Cervelo R5, what year, value?



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I am thinking about buying this bike from a friend of a friend. It was bought used and not 100% sure of the year, he thinks 2012. Going to look at it tomorrow morning. Can anyone tell what year from the pics? 
What's it worth? This dr. is not really hooked on a price, just says "let's make it a good deal for you, and fair for me" 

Thanks


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

2011 according to bikepedia

2011 Cervelo RS Rival - BikePedia


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Big Thanks, so NOT the R5 as the good doctor says.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

Checking pricing on bikes I'm looking at, this is a good guide for used bike pricing..

Bicycle Blue Book - Used Bikes


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I was looking for it on the Blue look but could not match it up since the seller was saying it's an R5. Realizing it's an RS, changes a lot 

thanks All


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Year of manufacture can be found as part of the serial number under the bottom bracket, upend the bike to read and that is a RS, so check for cracks around the BB, I broke 2 RS frames which Cervelo replaced, the second one was replaced with a R3 with BBright BB which was a great free upgrade and is still going strong with over 10K on it now.


----------

